# Help Identify Please



## dcfc3579 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone help me identify the following two poisons. I could not find them listed in my Kahn books.

 The first is rectangular, clear, and has Vertical ribs on the front with â€œPoisonousâ€ embossed in the center from the top to the bottom. It is approx. 6" tall.


----------



## dcfc3579 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## dcfc3579 (Nov 26, 2009)

The 2nd bottle is oval, amber, the front and sides are covered with vertical ribs. The back was left blank for the label. It stands approx. 1-1.5" tall.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 26, 2009)

The amber oval is a KR-42.  Confused?  It's not rectangular, so why the R designation?  Well, The company who made this bottle (McKesson & Robbins) made a lot of different size and shaped bottles, all in this design.  We have a small round issue.  Anyways, instead of giving every bottle shape it's own Kuhn's number, this design was grouped into the KR-42 group.  Anyway, amber is the most common, but they come in Cobalt, Green and Clear as well.  Sizes range from the size you got there up to 5".  It's labeled as very common.

 As for your aqua rectangle...I need a bigger image to see the details.  No guarantees that it's in my books, I have 2 english bottles as well that are not listed.  How many ribs are on either side of  POISONOUS.  Is that the only embossing?  I will take an initial look to see what I can find....


----------



## dcfc3579 (Nov 26, 2009)

Poison_us    Thank you for the information. Attached is a larger picture. There are four (4) ribs on each side of the embedding. I hope this helps.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah, that's better, but...

 I have had no luck IDing your bottle either.  I was hoping it was in the 3rd workbook, but I don't see it.  So, you have an unlisted English bottle.  I wouldn't suddenly get delusions of bottle grandeur.  It is English and it looks like every other English bottle out there (they weren't too creative in most cases) Now, the next step is to see if this bottle has been submitted prior as an unlisted bottle.  If not, it will be drawn and documented with it's own Kuhn's number.  Whether it will get published beyond the quarterly newsletter, I cant say.  I would like the club to put together English and European books along with the American one.
  I will get the ball rolling with this bottle and get back to you.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 27, 2009)

I am going to need all the dimensions of this bottle before it is cataloged.  H x W x D  Any embossing on the base or any other sides....

 It's always nice to have something that possibly nobody else has...It would  possibly be worth a good deal to an English bottle collector.  But with unlisted bottles with no sales history, you cant place a value on it other than what your willing to pay for it...then the history starts.


----------



## dcfc3579 (Nov 28, 2009)

Poison_us

 The dimensions of the bottle are as follows:  H = 6"  W = 1â…"  D = 1â…"  The front has the word "Poisonous" embossed in the middle fron the top down. There are four (4) ribs on each side of the embossing.  The remaining three side are blank.  All four corners are beveled.  There is no embossing on the bottom or anyway else on the bottle. The color is aqua and there are lots of air bubbles throughout the glass.   Hope this helps.

 I have an early signed copy of Rudy Kahns Poison Workbook volume 1 & 2.  This is the first I have heard of a volume 3. Do you know where I can get one ?  I would love to get a copy.  It sounds like my copies are out of date. The information you posted on my KS-2 was vary helpful. My books only show the three colors.

 I want to thank you for all of you help. I really appreciate it.

 Dave


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 29, 2009)

OH!  This changes everything.  I thought it was rectangular, not square.  Then.....you have a KS-11.  Matches your bottle exactly.  It's in the first workbook so take a gander yourself.  It says 3 vertical ribs, but whether you count valleys or peaks can trip you up.  But I believe this to be your bottle.  Again, pay no heed to the price as they are all outdated.


----------



## athometoo (Dec 1, 2009)

i think he right about the mckessons . we find them everytime we go out . on the right of pic is a cobalt and a green  , cobalt cap still says mckessons (first one) . did not know the smaller one on the left was kesson too . both of these are common on every dig day . i still pick them up who knows what the future brings . question real quick  . on the mc kessons we find cobalt , amber , green and clear all different sizes . is there any particular color or size which is better? thanks  sam


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 1, 2009)

Better will be left up to your particular tastes in bottles.  Shape, color...but as a general rule, they are all very common, so they are all worth about the same, $10 +/-.  Some may try and sell the bigger ones for more, but they are just as common as the small ones, so don't bite.


----------



## athometoo (Dec 1, 2009)

wow , is that 10 +/- for a set of 4 of all colors , or apeice . i was thinking 1buck apeice or less . maybe they are worth grabbing . thanks  sam


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 2, 2009)

Any KR-42, large, small any color... $10 ish each.  Maybe less for the small ones.  Reason being, most antique poison bottles that are really common, still sell for around $10 undamaged.  They are still antiques.  But some people start every bottle they have that they know nothing about at $20 or more.  You may find them for less as they know they probably wont sell for $10, so just to turn them around, you may find them from $2 - $5.  It's all a matter of what you like and want in your collection.


----------

